# Liquor of Choice?



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Seriously??? Colour me shocked that vodka got the highest rating and only one person so far liked beer. Could this be a PerC thing? 

I'm a die hard wino btw. :wink:


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Whiskey. Don't know why, but whiskey.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I mainly drink beer since it's cheap. If I do have a cocktail it'll be a regular martini of gin and vermouth with olives for garnish. Otherwise if I drink a mixer it's usually Jameson (or some other whiskey) and Coke.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Vodka + Red Bull or Dr. Pepper
I also occasionally like whiskey though too.
Oh, and absinthe.


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

All of them, including beer and wine. Except for vodka. Unless it's one of those flavored vodkas. Also that chinese thing. Baijiu? Honestly, I'm pretty much incapable of telling rum, tequila, whiskey and brandy apart unless I try them side by side.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Anything that will get me drunk, except absinthe.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Wine or brandy...depends on the occasion or mood


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

When I did drink, it was Kahlua. Oh man.... I love Kahlua like His Dudeness loves Kahlua.


----------



## freezeframe (Mar 5, 2013)

Pinnacle Butterscotch Vodka + Cream Soda = Heaven = Butterbeer


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I really like gin, and I seem to be the only one who does. My tastes change though. Last year I preferred rum, and now I'm starting to really like whiskey.

No, I lied. Jäger. I loveee Jäger. :blushed:


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Usually my drink of choice is a Long Island, but if I had to pick one poison, Rum. I love me a Rum & coke :]


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

It's hard to say since I liked almost everything 

I don't drink much anymore, but if I had to pick a single drink it would probably be a Grand Marnier in a rocks glass with chill-stones (ice dilutes the drink), or a single "bandsaw cut" square ice cube.

I also used to enjoy Black Russians (Khalua & Vodka).

A Birthday celebration in a bar would go something like this: 

1) Find the ugliest female in the bar.

2) 1st Order... Beer (Polish Pilsner if they had it, Okocim, Zywiec); 2 x B52's (Khalua, Baileys, Grand marnier); Grand marnier on the rocks and a double whisky & diet coke.

3) Refill as necessary.

4) Leave when step #1 starts to look good.




-ZDD


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Vodka.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Whiskey! Followed by Rum. To hell with Vodka!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Rum, me hearties, yo ho!


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm one of the strange ones that does like Vodka, but I prefer Gin. If I'm going to get drunk or somewhat stupid, I want it to happen fast and preferably burn. Alcohol always burns in the end.

That and Everclear is something I'm not afraid of. Know better not to drink too much, but I've chased it with gin a few times. Painful, but compared to Jagermeister, much better. lol

Tequila and rum disgust me, but I'll admit that my boyfriend has good taste liking Crown Royal, because I generally don't like whiskey, but Crown is definitely more sweeter and tastier.

You can tell I probably don't like alcohol, because that's the case. But if I'm with good friends for some time or at my boyfriend's house and sleeping over, I wouldn't mind having 'some' fun. lol


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

No brainer here.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Beer and whiskey. I voted for the latter.


----------

